# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در خصوص کد سوابق تحصیلی در ثبت نام کنکور

## KingCrimson

سلام دوستان. من توی بخش دوم ثبت نام یعنی توی این بخش دچار مشکل شدم (پشت کنکوری هستم)

با توجه به توضیحات وارد سایت dipcode شدم که این کد ها رو دریافت کنم. اول مقطع رو پیش دانشگاهی زدم بعد زدم متوسطه. هر دو کد یک کد بودن(یعنی مثل هم بودن)
و وقتی وارد فیلد های عکس بالایی کردم پاسخ داد که کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم نمیتونه مثل هم باشه. بعدش الکی یک کد متفاوت به دیپلم دادم و این دفعه گفت کد پیش دانشگاهی نامعتبره. الان من باید چی کار کنم؟ باید به مدرسه مراجعه کنم؟
ممنونم از همه

----------


## احسان0

> سلام دوستان. من توی بخش دوم ثبت نام یعنی توی این بخش دچار مشکل شدم (پشت کنکوری هستم)
> 
> با توجه به توضیحات وارد سایت dipcode شدم که این کد ها رو دریافت کنم. اول مقطع رو پیش دانشگاهی زدم بعد زدم متوسطه. هر دو کد یک کد بودن(یعنی مثل هم بودن)
> و وقتی وارد فیلد های عکس بالایی کردم پاسخ داد که کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم نمیتونه مثل هم باشه. بعدش الکی یک کد متفاوت به دیپلم دادم و این دفعه گفت کد پیش دانشگاهی نامعتبره. الان من باید چی کار کنم؟ باید به مدرسه مراجعه کنم؟
> ممنونم از همه


نخیر اول کد سومو وارد کن بدون فاصله دستی وارد کن کپی کنی ایراد میگیره

----------


## KingCrimson

> نخیر اول کد سومو وارد کن بدون فاصله دستی وارد کن کپی کنی ایراد میگیره


ممنون بابت پاسخ گویی منتها مشکلم حل نشد. چیز عجیب اینجاست که انگار کد پیش دانشگاهی اشتباهه. چون پاسخ ارور میده:
کد وارد شده نمی تواند کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی باشد؛ لطفا در وارد کردن اطلاعات دقت کنید
کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی با کد سوابق دیپلم نمیتواند برابر باشد
اما توی سایت Dipcode اون کدِ سبزرنگ برای متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی یکی هست

----------


## احسان0

> ممنون بابت پاسخ گویی منتها مشکلم حل نشد. چیز عجیب اینجاست که انگار کد پیش دانشگاهی اشتباهه. چون پاسخ ارور میده:
> کد وارد شده نمی تواند کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی باشد؛ لطفا در وارد کردن اطلاعات دقت کنید
> کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی با کد سوابق دیپلم نمیتواند برابر باشد
> اما توی سایت Dipcode اون کدِ سبزرنگ برای متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی یکی هست


ببین کد سوابق پیش و دیپلم یکی نیستن خب حتما اشتپ میزنی دیگه

----------


## KingCrimson

> ببین کد سوابق پیش و دیپلم یکی نیستن خب حتما اشتپ میزنی دیگه


ممنونم ازت. راست میگفتی اشتباه بود! توی رقم آخر اشتباه میکردم و فکر میکردم دو کد شبیه هم هستن. از دوستان معذرت میخوام بابت تاپیک اگر مایل بودن مدیران پاک کنن تاپیک رو

----------

